
After a Bumpy Ride China’s New High-Speed Rail Takes Off at Almost 200mph - raphar
http://singularityhub.com/2011/07/03/after-a-bumpy-ride-chinas-new-high-speed-rail-takes-off-at-almost-200mph/
======
peteretep
This article gets angry and anti-Chinese pretty quickly from a fairly balanced
start.

